
What makes a good Slack app? - donmatito
https://medium.com/@MVaragnat/what-makes-a-good-slack-app-23edf2ea7088#.xuvor1fvp
======
donmatito
\- If it can be said in a sentence to your colleague, then a bot could
understand it \- It saves you time \- It behaves naturally at both team and
user level

I'd be happy to know what you think of the topic!

